

Cross platform engines for mobile phones - damows
http://www.nerdiacs.com/2011/08/08/analyzing-cross-platform-engines-for-mobile-phones/

======
abrown28
Poster only mentions two platforms(EdgeLib and Marmalade) does anyone know of
others?

